# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - July Shoot; Pictures Added....



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2013)

NGTA will hold its July Shoot on Sunday, July 14, 2013. The July Shoot is held on the second Sunday due to potential conflicts with the July 4 Holiday weekend.

We'll have our usual 3D course with 20 (20's plenty) targets. Of course, the shoot hosts might want a few more, but hopefully not. 

We'll get underway at 8:30 a.m. with the devotional time and will begin shooting immediately thereafter. We'll pull targets at 3:30 p.m.

The is the month for our annual business meeting. We will elect officers for next year and take care of any business that needs attention beginning at 2:00 p.m. We will lay out our plans for the 2014 season at this time as well and will be asking for volunteers for shoot hosts for next year. Please consider stepping up and helping your club out by volnteering to be a shoot host. We will offer you all the guidance and support that you might need to get you started and insure that you succeed.

Shoot fees, as usual, are:
Members - $5
Non-members - $10
Family of 4 or more - $15
First time shooters at our club are always FREE!
Lunch - $5 donation per person

We have bows and arrows that you can borrow if you lack equipment so don't use that as an excuse for not coming to visit with us.

Shoot hosts for this shoot are David "Skunkhound" Dwyer and Al "Al33" Chapman. I'm sure they both join me in saying we want you there.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## PRlongbow (Jun 19, 2013)

I Will not Miss set up this time


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2013)

PRlongbow said:


> I Will not Miss set up this time



You da man!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 19, 2013)

Looking forward to setting the course. This is my first time with hosting duties, so come on out and let's have a good crowd. Only a few shoots left to get your game up.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 25, 2013)

Reminder to all, this is NOT our normal shoot date. We use the second Sunday in July to avoid conflict with July 4 holiday vacationers.

*July 14 is the date!*


----------



## dutchman (Jul 5, 2013)

Just a scosh over 1 week away now. Been a long time since our last shoot.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't wait to get out there and lose some arrows.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't wait. Maybe we could get some sunshine


----------



## dutchman (Jul 6, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> I can't wait to get out there and lose some arrows.



We'll help you look. You know we will...



Todd Cook said:


> Can't wait. Maybe we could get some sunshine



Todd, let's start praying for it now.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jul 7, 2013)

What is a physical address a GPS will accept?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 8, 2013)

2295 lee land road Gainesville ga 30507

I know my Garmin takes me straight there


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jul 8, 2013)

Old people take exit 20 on 985 gainesville exit and head east. Dave


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 8, 2013)

Munkywrench, did you mean "lose" or "loose" some arrows?  Maybe both?   ;-)


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd like to say I meant loose... But I didn't


----------



## dutchman (Jul 12, 2013)

Setting it up tomorrow morning. Shooting it to be sure it's safe for Sunday. Got a few post holes to dig and a couple of rails to install. Making some safety improvements.


----------



## Gordief (Jul 12, 2013)

i'll stop by to QC your work...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2013)

Gordief said:


> i'll stop by to QC your work...



Looking forward to it, Gordie.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you guys who are going out to do set up. I know it can't be easy dragging them things way back off the trails and trimming all the limbs. Along with this weather I know it's gotta be a pain. Thanks and can't wait to enjoy your setup tomorrow


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh shoot, we forgot to trim all the limbs in the way.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> Oh shoot, we forgot to trim all the limbs in the way.





No we didn't...forget.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2013)

I sure enjoyed the morning and all the help that showed up to assist Skunkhound and I. Many hands make light work and make work fun. 

New safety rails were installed for the practice range which serve to limit the maximum distance one is to shoot on the range. 

Of course we shot the course before departing and on one of the turkey targets Roger indicated to me I needed to shoot about 2" left of his arrow to center the ten ring. I focused hard on the spot but I shot 2" right of where both Roger and I wanted it to go.

Hope to see a good crowd tomorrow.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking forward to this. My first time visiting NGT.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Looking forward to this. My first time visiting NGT.



Good deal Jerry and you get to shoot free too!! Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!!


----------



## PRlongbow (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't let gene fool ya'll , he's pretty good with clippers himself must've been taken pointers from Tomi


----------



## dutchman (Jul 13, 2013)

PRlongbow said:


> Don't let gene fool ya'll , he's pretty good with clippers himself must've been taken pointers from Tomi



I should have known this was coming.

All I have to say is that I hope everyone enjoys coming up the drive tomorrow and not having limbs hit their vehicles. Paul is good at brush removal as well...


----------



## Gordief (Jul 13, 2013)

in pic above, Roger has assumed the "classic" govt. employee
position.


----------



## jjy (Jul 14, 2013)

We had a great time this morning even with the intermittent showers. Only wounded one popular tree and ended the shoot with the same amount of arrows as I started so I feel I did pretty good. Huge thanks to everybody who makes this happen, very professionally operation and super friendly folks. Already looking forward to my next shoot, can't make the Aug. shoot as that is the weekend of Linda and I's anniversary, but will definitely make some shoots this winter.


----------



## PRlongbow (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome shoot, great times, great people What a wonderful day Thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 14, 2013)

Had a blast today with some great people and got some great info. Didn't lose any arrows, but I think I'm gonna change my screen name to Two Feather Tony


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 14, 2013)

We had a great time up there today. Thanks to everyone that
made it happen. It was good to see some old friends and to meet some new ones.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Despite the less than desirable weather we had a great turnout. Seeing so many folks there makes all efforts to host a shoot worthwhile. Thanks for coming!!!! Wished I could have shot with everyone that made it.

I didn't have much time for picture taking but did manage these two:

Little Ms Josie liked the weather as you can see.

Tomi got to visit with her long time friend Rebecca who made it over late in the day.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 14, 2013)

As always the shoot was great !


----------



## dutchman (Jul 14, 2013)

Good job, Al and Dave on the shoot today. You hosted a fine one. 

Thanks to all who had a part in set up, take down, and everything in between. There is a huge amount of behind the scenes stuff going on all the time to make this club run well that folks might never be aware of because it's running right and there are never any problems. I want to thank these guys, too. They know who they are and so do I...


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 14, 2013)

Great turnout today, and always great to spend time with folks I just don't see enough. Katie and Gracie loved it, and will probably be regulars from here out. It's a great joy being on the host side of the grill getting to serve so many fine and happy people. 
See ya all next month!


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 14, 2013)

Al and David, Great set-up!! Karen, Parker & I enjoyed seeing everyone once again.  NGTA officers another great shoot as always.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 15, 2013)

Good shoot!  Thanks everyone.


----------



## bigdawg25 (Jul 15, 2013)

looks like you guys had a blast. I am kicking myself for not making it this time; with a new job and everything else going on, I have been devoting less time to my hobbies in last couple of weeks. Hopefully, I'll make it next month.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 15, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> Great turnout today, and always great to spend time with folks I just don't see enough. Katie and Gracie loved it, and will probably be regulars from here out. It's a great joy being on the host side of the grill getting to serve so many fine and happy people.
> See ya all next month!



You, Al, and Katie put on a great shoot!

Thank you all very much.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank You to Al and David for hosting Sunday's shoot and for Todd with the wonderful devotion he gave us Sunday morning. Ethan did a great job singing for us!!!  Love that song!!!! All the folks that set-up on Sat did a great job.  It was an enjoyable course for sure!!!! We had several first timers!!!! That's wonderful.  Jeff and I got to shoot with a couple from Stockbridge (Joe and Linda) and Billy Jolly from Texas found us and spent the entire day!  Hope everyone comes back next month again! I took a few pics....here tiz for your viewing pleasure.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeff, Hatchetbow Dan, Mike Clark and myself went chanterelle mushroom gathering along the course!!!! We had heard about their abundance on the radio the day before, then saw them along the course. After much conversation, we got to picking. A lot of others jumped at the chance also. We sautéed some last night....they were fine!!!! Got a bunch in the freezer now for future eating!!!! Lots of happy folks even in the rain and mud!!!! I was tickled to get to spend a lot of time visiting with my girlfriend Becca!!!!
Our business meeting went well, lots of great plans for the next season were set into motion. Thank You to Jeff, Dave, Roger and Gene in steering us right thru the meeting....
Don't you love Jackie Baird's little (and first!) granddaughter...I think her name is Carly (I think!)


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 16, 2013)

Great pictures Tomi! Thanks for taking, and posting them.


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 16, 2013)

Great shoot! Thanks Al and David for doing a great job hosting and cooking lunch.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure hate we missed it. Boy scout duty has called me away for a couple of weeks....   Looks like a good time was had.    Lee


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 16, 2013)

Dang I miss seeing some of ya'll but had a great time. mike


----------

